# Wolf near Utah?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was driving home from vacation Monday and I saw what I think was a dead wolf on the side of I-80 between Evanston and Utah. This thing was big as a deer and really light to be a coyote. It was on the shoulder of the center divide in the westbound lane. Anyone seen it?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I saw a wolf that had been hit in that same general area a year or two ago. It was just 2-3 months ago a wolf killed a couple great pyrenese dogs in the chalk creek area which is just a little west of there.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

should have done a drive by hehe


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The best wolf is a dead wolf. Line up your trucks and take aim at the bastards!


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

Shoot, Shovel and Shut up!!


----------

